# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  الكل يدخل الااااااااااااااااااااااااا قوم تسبحي ممنوعين من الدخول

## زمن زايد

حبايبي الحلويييييين اللي ما نستغني من نصايحهم واشوارهم الزينه شخباركم عساكن بخير










تعالو نفتح موضوع كيف وشلون نخلي ريايلنا يضايقوووووووون اذا ظهرنا من البيت <<<< شريره خخخ

اوضح الكم شو اقصد يعني كيف تكوني محور حياته وملجا له في كل شي ........!!!!!!

لدرجة انه يحس بالوحد حتى لو كنتي في زياره لاهلج او ربيعاتج او لا قدر الله مرقده في المستشفى <<<< هب عارفه كيف افهمكن

كيف تخليه يعتمد عليج داخل البيت ويحس بفراغ اذا غبتي عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟

خواتي شو المعامله السنعه اللي تعامليه فيها :12 (55):  والكلام الغاوي اللي تقولينه له 

يخلي بو الشباب ما يرتاح الا اذا رمسج وشاورج وفضفض لج ..... :12 (10): .... <<<< اكثر عن جي ما اعرف اوضح

يااااالله كل وحده اظهر قنابلها وتتحفنا باطلاقها وما علينا الا التنفيذ ......!!!!!!


رجااااااااااااااااء حاااااااااااااار لقوم تسبحي ....!!!!!


حزب تسبحي هو مجموعة من العضوات ماعندهم الا حل واحد لجميع مشاكل المرأة
وهو تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
يعني وحدة تشتكي خيانة زوجها
يردون : تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
وحدة تشكي من بخل زوجها 
يردون : تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
وحدة تسأل احسن صابون للمواعين
يردون: تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش<<<<< خخخخخ


السؤال كيف تعاملينه من يقوم الصبح ليييييييييييين يرد يرقد في الليل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا حبيبتي الغاليه
حلوة ( قومن تسبحن )
هذي مال أول ... بس أكيييييييييد بقوولج مرة ثانية 

أنا أحس المعاملة والكلمة الحلوة ( حبيبي .. فديتك ... الخ )
هي اللى تحسس الريال بقيمته .. وتشوفينه يحب يشاورج 
ويفتقد وجودج
لما يشوفج مهتمه في وفي العيال
تحاتيهم وتأكليهم .. وتسهرين لما يمرضون 
وما تتأففين حتى لو تضايقتي

ترى هالشي وااايد يرفع قدرج عنده 

طبعاً في أشياء واايد .. وقد تختلف من زوج لآخر

خلينا نشوف الربع شو يقولون .. واذا تذكرت شي بكمل

----------


## زمن زايد

مرحبتيييييييييييييييييين كبااااااااااار 

كلاااااااااامج عسل شرااااااااتج وفعلا يقدرها ويعزها ويعرف انها طالعه من القلب

تسلمييين ويسلم راسج


الحياه تعاون ومشاركه وعندي نقطه بضيفها وااكد على تطبيقها وبتشوفون نتايجها

الا وهي ....لازم يوم تكلمينه عن شي يخص لعيال او يخصج او يخصه كلميه بصيغة (((( نحن )))

وانسي كلمة (((  انا ))) خليه يحس فيها خليه يرددها في كلامه ونقاشه وياج بكل المواضيع اللي تخصكم

مثلا : تتكلمون عن البيزات قوليله بيزاتنا لا تقولين بيزاتي ..... او ......تتكلمون عن لعيال لا تقولين عيالي او عيالك قولي عيالنا وهكذا

يمكن تشوفون هالاضافه ما لها معنى ولكن من تجربتي الشخصيه اثرت في ريلي وايد لدرجة صار يرددها في كلامه حتى ويا ربعه واهله

يلا نشوف الباجيييين ولي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

خخخخخخخخخ موضوعج عسل ونحن هذا اللي نبي نتعلمه ...
بس عاد حزب تسبحي ها اللي ضحكني خخخخخخخ 
نتريا المجربااااات ...

----------


## um sheikha

رجااااااااااااااااء حاااااااااااااار لقوم تسبحي ....!!!!!
ههههههههههههه ... قويه .

عزيزتي زمن زايد وأنتي بروعة زمن زايد 
سبحان الله كل ما تهتمين في ريلج من كل جوانب الحياة من أصغرها لأكبرها مع مرور الوقت يتعود عليها الريال ولو لا قدر الله وصار زعل أو مرضتي أو رحتي زياره عند صديقاتج أو طلعتي رحله أخر الأسبوع مع هلج سبحان الله بيفتقد كل شي كان يستويله .. علشان جذيه الحرمه الشاطره تعرف من وين تأكل الكتف وتخلي بصماتها في كل وقت مثل الصلوات الخمس علشان كل ما يمر وقت من الأوقات الخمسه يتذكرج أنتي شو كنتي أتسويله في هالوقت وسبحان الله يبتدي يفتقدج أن كان هو غايب عنج أو أنتي غايبه عنه . 
وأن شاء الله خواتنا بيحطن تجاربهن والكل بيستفيد . 
تحياتي لج عزيزتي على هالموضوع الرائع .

----------


## عنود الشوق

نصيــحـه غاليـــة مني ..

اتسبحــي و تعطــري والبــاقي معــرووووف




 :Big Grin: 

هــاااااااااااععع عن تفلعيـــنـــي ههههه

انا بعــدني عــرووس بعدني في طـور التأقلـم مع الحيـاه اليـديـده

حدي حركـه يديده قمت اسويــهــا ادخــن واعـطر ريلي قبل ما يظهـــر  :Big Grin: 

مادري تنفـع او لا  :Big Grin:  خخخخ

----------


## سيده من الاما

مرحبتيييييييييييييييييين كبااااااااااار 

كلاااااااااامج عسل شرااااااااتج وفعلا يقدرها ويعزها ويعرف انها طالعه من القلب

تسلمييين ويسلم راسج


الحياه تعاون ومشاركه وعندي نقطه بضيفها وااكد على تطبيقها وبتشوفون نتايجها

الا وهي ....لازم يوم تكلمينه عن شي يخص لعيال او يخصج او يخصه كلميه بصيغة (((( نحن )))

وانسي كلمة ((( انا ))) خليه يحس فيها خليه يرددها في كلامه ونقاشه وياج بكل المواضيع اللي تخصكم

مثلا : تتكلمون عن البيزات قوليله بيزاتنا لا تقولين بيزاتي ..... او ......تتكلمون عن لعيال لا تقولين عيالي او عيالك قولي عيالنا وهكذا

يمكن تشوفون هالاضافه ما لها معنى ولكن من تجربتي الشخصيه اثرت في ريلي وايد لدرجة صار يرددها في كلامه حتى ويا ربعه واهله

يلا نشوف الباجيييين ولي عوده ان شاء الله


الاخت زمن زايد بصراحة واايد عيبني اسلوبج فعلاً الصيغه في الرمسه تأثر جزاج الله الف خير نورتينا على شيء ممكن نكون مش منتبيهله ونسويه بدون قصد،، ياريت لو عندج تجارب ثانيه تحطينها

----------


## ام راشد..

ثاااانكس موضوعج حلوووووووو

----------


## فديتني

ماعندي تعليق

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بس حبيت حزب قم 

تسبحي ههههههههههههههههههاي

----------


## غلاي ميمو

تسلمين على الموضوع .. فنااااان ...

و منكم نستفيد مع انه الحمدلله كل شي ماشي على حسب الاصول

----------


## dr.reemy

عطي ريلج الخلوة اذا كان يحتاجها..
واذا كان متضايق لاتلصقين فيه خليه في حاله
ولاتخلينه شغلج الشاغل..اهتمي بامورج وحياتج بعد..

----------


## زمن زايد

[QUOTE=بنت_دبي_وبس;11065054]خخخخخخخخخ موضوعج عسل ونحن هذا اللي نبي نتعلمه ...
بس عاد حزب تسبحي ها اللي ضحكني خخخخخخخ 
نتريا المجربااااات ...[/QOTE]

غناتي انتي العسل وفعلا نحن وايد محتاجين لو بتلاحظين معظم المواضيع هني باني كيف ارضيه واكسبه بالطريقه الجنسيه 

ولكن انا ضد هالشي لانه من مستحيل اتملك قلبه لاني اونسه جنسيا واعطيه اللي يبغيه 

هناك طرق عديده لكسب قلبه وحبه واحترامه وكسب وده <<<<<< اللي ابغي اوصله كيف اكون تاج راسه

----------


## Reemany

....خليه يحس أنج أنتي اللي تسوين كل شي في البيت وخاصة طلباته...ثيابه...أكله...شربه...هب الخدامه....يعني إذا طلب شي لا تطلبينه من الخدامه وخاصة جدامه....

----------


## زمن زايد

> رجااااااااااااااااء حاااااااااااااار لقوم تسبحي ....!!!!!
> ههههههههههههه ... قويه .
> 
> عزيزتي زمن زايد وأنتي بروعة زمن زايد 
> سبحان الله كل ما تهتمين في ريلج من كل جوانب الحياة من أصغرها لأكبرها مع مرور الوقت يتعود عليها الريال ولو لا قدر الله وصار زعل أو مرضتي أو رحتي زياره عند صديقاتج أو طلعتي رحله أخر الأسبوع مع هلج سبحان الله بيفتقد كل شي كان يستويله .. علشان جذيه الحرمه الشاطره تعرف من وين تأكل الكتف وتخلي بصماتها في كل وقت مثل الصلوات الخمس علشان كل ما يمر وقت من الأوقات الخمسه يتذكرج أنتي شو كنتي أتسويله في هالوقت وسبحان الله يبتدي يفتقدج أن كان هو غايب عنج أو أنتي غايبه عنه . 
> وأن شاء الله خواتنا بيحطن تجاربهن والكل بيستفيد . 
> تحياتي لج عزيزتي على هالموضوع الرائع .


حبيبتي ام الشيوخ كلاااااامج على نافوخي من فوق 
دام هذي رمستج وهذا رايج فاكيد انتي الغلا كله عند بوشيخه ربي يحفظج لشيخه وابوها
ونورتي صفحتي وبيضتيها فديتج تسلمين <<<< ولكن هب معناته انها اخر مشاركه
ترا خواتج محتاجين لنصايحج النيره

----------


## زمن زايد

> نصيــحـه غاليـــة مني ..
> 
> اتسبحــي و تعطــري والبــاقي معــرووووف
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربي يفلع عدوينج واحد ورا الثاني<<<<<<خخخخخ
ربي ييسرلج امرج وياه ويفتح لج ابواب السعاده دوووووم هب يوووووم
الغلا هذي الحركه نصيحه نصيحه لا تودرينها وبتشوفين نتايجها ان شاء الله
اختج كاااانت جي ( انا ) ومن ربيت ما قدرت وقطعت هالعاده شهور وراحت عن بالي
بس تصدقين انه مره نطري الدخون وقالي ريلي حرمتيني من الدخون اللي اشمه في ثيابي
وتفاجاة انه حاط في خاطره ولا نبهني وقلتله سامحني هب قصدي قالي كنت احس بعمري غير 
من ادخنيني وتعطريني واظهرين لي ثيابي وتختارين لي شو البس <<<< انصعقت 
نصيحه لا تودرينها وان شاء الله البنات يستفيدون منها

----------


## احلى مزيونه

انا الحين بسير اتسبح خخخخخ
انا اليوم يوم ميلادي زوجي حتى ماتذكر هاليوم

----------


## (أم عناد)

*مرحبتيييييييييييييييييين كبااااااااااار 

كلاااااااااامج عسل شرااااااااتج وفعلا يقدرها ويعزها ويعرف انها طالعه من القلب

تسلمييين ويسلم راسج


الحياه تعاون ومشاركه وعندي نقطه بضيفها وااكد على تطبيقها وبتشوفون نتايجها

الا وهي ....لازم يوم تكلمينه عن شي يخص لعيال او يخصج او يخصه كلميه بصيغة (((( نحن )))

وانسي كلمة ((( انا ))) خليه يحس فيها خليه يرددها في كلامه ونقاشه وياج بكل المواضيع اللي تخصكم

مثلا : تتكلمون عن البيزات قوليله بيزاتنا لا تقولين بيزاتي ..... او ......تتكلمون عن لعيال لا تقولين عيالي او عيالك قولي عيالنا وهكذا

يمكن تشوفون هالاضافه ما لها معنى ولكن من تجربتي الشخصيه اثرت في ريلي وايد لدرجة صار يرددها في كلامه حتى ويا ربعه واهله

يلا نشوف الباجيييين ولي عوده ان شاء الله*

----------


## ساره خالد

حلوووو ومنكم نستفيد للغد

----------


## OM ROZ

حلوو موضوع مفيد

----------


## Dubai Dream

بارك الله فيكن

----------


## مسألة وقت

فيني رقاد ومن حلات الموضوع باجر بكمل باجي الصفحات أنا كملت ألحين13 صفحه ههههههههه
وبصراحه الردود حلوه وصاحبته تشد الوحده تشوف ردودها الحلوه
والموضوع وااااااااااااايد حلو 
حلوه هي قوم تسبحييييييييييي موتيني من الضحك يازمن زايد

----------


## نووور دبي

هلاااا خوااااتي طبعا (تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش...)هذا اكييييد والمهم..

مثلا سويله الصبح ريوق غاوي ..وتطمني عليه من ناحيه اكله وشربه .. وتعطرين وادخنين ثيابه..عشان دايما يذكرج يوم يشم الريحه الغاويه في ثيابه..قبل لا يطلع من البيت قوليله حبيبي دير بالك على روحك .. وطمني اول ما توصل (المكان الفلاني) ..ودايما بينيله انه كل شي بحياتج مو بس ريلج ..وانج تحبينه..وتموتين عليه..وتضيقين يوم يسير عنج..(سويها افلام)خخخخ..واساليه اذا كان برع تغدى...تعشى.. وحاولي تشبعينه بالكلام الحلو ..لانه الاساس..
هذا اللي عندي الحين ..واذا تذكرت شي .. بخبركم....
انشوف الخوات....شو بيقولون ..... ومنكم نستفيد...

----------


## زمن زايد

تسلمون خواتي تشرف موضوعي بوجودكم ..... يا مرحبا الساع

----------


## قلبي أمي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكت على سالفة قوم تسبحي 
حلووه والله

إن شاء الله خواتي المتزوجات يساعدونج  :Smile:

----------


## NARRY

ملقوفه <<عرض
هههههههههههههه

----------


## n3m-al3od

ما حبيت ادخل واطالع من دون رد .. 

الله يوفجكم كلكن ويا ريايلكن ان شاء الله ... 


UP

----------


## ( درر )

انا ولدي الصغيرررر مب مخلني اكتب شي خخخخخخخخ
لي عودة
وحبييييييييت ارفع الموضوع ...

----------


## #بنت ابوها#

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
قوم تسبحي ضحكتيني 
وان شاءالله نستفيد منكم 
مشكوره على طرحج لهذا الموضوع

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

هههههههههه


متابعه ويـآآكن 

في درر يقدمنهـآ بعض الآخوآت . ..

ويجزاج خير زمن زآيد رحمة الله علييه . .!


وقوم تسبحي . . وباااء هب إلا حزب لوووول . .!


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معسوووووول

مااااااااا قصرن البنات وموضوعج وااااااااااااااااايد ممممممممممتاز نجمتيييين

----------


## miss pink2

في حركه حلوه .. قريت عنها قبل لا اعرس وصارلي سنتين من عرست وريلي مايرقد لا فيها

العب بشعره .. واسولف له لين اتعب ونرقد خخ << بس طبعا احط لوشن على ايدي ... الخ مثل قوم اتسبحي هههه

<< بس اذا ريلج اقرع دوري شي غيره هههههههههههه

يوم ابات عند هلي يقولي صعب ارقد ما حد يسوي لي " دو دو " << جي نسميه ههههه

----------


## بنوته---

ملقووووووووووووووووووووووفه ولي عوده اتعلم 

وادعولي ان الله ييسر زواجي ويجعله عاجل وليس بأجل

----------


## زعابية غاوية

والله أنتو .....شو أقول عنكم المهم أني واااااااااااااايد أستفدت منكم كثير كثير..

وأنا عني مافي شي جديد أضيفه على إللي قلتوه..

----------


## Bent RAK

خبرتي بالحياة الزوجية قليلة .. ما اقدر افيدكم 

للعلم .. مر على زواجي سنتين و تسع شهور ..

لكن أحس عمري .. مالي خبرة بالمرة 

كيف اتعامل مع ريلي ..؟؟؟

يالله .. إن شاء الله نستفيد منكم ^^

----------


## الم امرآه

سبحان الله محد راضى عن حياته والله انا ودى اطلع من غير ما يحشرني 
ما اقدر اسير بيت اهلي تعرفين شو يقول ليش بتسيرين سرج مفصوص عندهم في قلبي اقول ليش انته ما اخذني من الشارع احمدى ربج على هذا الحال 
تروحين وتردين على كيفج

----------


## زمن زايد

بارك الله فيكن .... الحمد لله انه كان موضوع مفيد

بس اتمنى كل وحده اتحط النا تجربتها ونصايحها عسب الكل يستفيد

----------


## زمن زايد

للرفع

----------


## Lily-270

وناااااااااااااااااااااااسه ....يلا قومي تسبحي

----------


## shj Girl

لاتعليق

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

المعامله الزينه وياه ... كل شي يباه جاهز يكون .. يوم يرد من الدوام يلقى الفرطة واغراضه جاهزة عشان يتسبح .. انا قبل لا اروح الدوام اجهزهم طبعا هو يطلع قبلي لانه دوامه في سويحان ...

ريلي يحب السويت اسويله بين فتره وفتره ... ما اخليه محتاج شي لو تاخر في الدوام اول ما يرد يلقى سندويجات وهالاشياء دوووم اتعدل ... العب معاه بلي ستيشن .. احسسه اني اقدر اسوي كل شي .. 

صديقته زوجته كل شي ... والحمد الله 


الله يوفقكم يا بنات ويهنيكم مع رياييلكم

----------


## علوه

والله ما اعرف البنات يفيدونج 
وانا مو من قوم تسبحي وتعطيري وونسيه بالفراش 
هههههههههه

----------


## خيوط الزعفران

أول شئ قومي تسبحي وتعطري و ريحيه بالفراش

.................................................. ........

الغالية المعاملة الحلوة بين الريال و حرمته تخلي الريال يشتاقلها

سوالفها الحلوة وضحكتها يخليه يشتاقلها

جوها المرح في البيت يخليه يشتاقلها 

يعني باختصار اذا كانت انسانة راعية سوالف وضحك ومسوية جو في البيت وما مقصرة فيه ومغرقتنه بالكلام الحلو 

هذا الشئ بعد يخليه يشتاقلها

----------


## الــــورده

متابعه بصمت  :Smile:  




يوم بحس انه عندي شي يديد بظيفه  :Big Grin:

----------


## ظبيانيه سبشل

سويله طاف بيركض وراج وان عطيتي ويه زياده عن اللزوم سوالج طااف

----------


## ام حمده

هههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقتي اختي ظبيانيه سبشل وانا وايد جربت هذا الشي 

الحلو انج اتحافظين على شخصيتج لا اتعلين نفسج ولا ادنينها 

وبعدين الكلمه الحلوه اتحلين في قلب ريلج يعني لو طلب منج شي 

اتردين عليه تامر امر او على عيني او ما شابه ذالك 

او بين فترات تتصلين عليه من دون سبب وبيسألج تبين شي اتقولين لا بس اشتقيت اسمع صوتك

بس لو مصخها وياج البسي ولا اتسوين له سالفه حتى لو محتاجه له دبري عمرج باي شي 

بس خليه هو الي يرجع لج لانج مب انتي الي غلطانه

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

الله هالمواضيـــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## زمن زايد

> حشا ما يسوئ علينا هالريل اللي ذأبحين عمارنا علشانهم وهم حدهم وزار وفانيله يوم يجابلونا 
> بصراحه أنا مول مااسويله سألفه بس ما دري
> ليش ما يستغنئ عني


 
ههههههه ضحكتيني 

وحليله يهون عليج سند الحياه وذخر الايام <<<<<ما يهون عليه اطنشه راس المال

ربي يحفظج له ويحفظه لج قولي امين 

تسلمين عالخطفه الحلوه

----------


## امـ سلطان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فديتج والله ضحكتيني الله يفرح قلبج

حلوه قوم اتسبحي و حلوـه و الله 


ما عندي فكره ترى *_^

----------


## مدلـله

انا رايي انه مب شرط يكون الاهتمام سبب بانه ريلج يفتقدج يوم تروحين عنه لاي مكان

رايي انه هالشي ماله سبب ويكون من الريال نفسه اذا كان متعلق بحرمته ولا لا

يعني انا اعرف وحده تعامل ريلها اوكيه بس مب ذاك الاهتمام الزااااااااايد يعني وريلها يموووت على ريحتها ما يشبر مكان من دونها

وشي وحده عسل واهتمام ودلع وتفنن وريلها يحبها وايد لكن مب متعلق فيها لدرجه انها ما يعرف يقعد بدونها يعني عادي يقعد وياكل ويستانس وهي مب عنده

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

> انا رايي انه مب شرط يكون الاهتمام سبب بانه ريلج يفتقدج يوم تروحين عنه لاي مكان
> 
> رايي انه هالشي ماله سبب ويكون من الريال نفسه اذا كان متعلق بحرمته ولا لا
> 
> يعني انا اعرف وحده تعامل ريلها اوكيه بس مب ذاك الاهتمام الزااااااااايد يعني وريلها يموووت على ريحتها ما يشبر مكان من دونها
> 
> وشي وحده عسل واهتمام ودلع وتفنن وريلها يحبها وايد لكن مب متعلق فيها لدرجه انها ما يعرف يقعد بدونها يعني عادي يقعد وياكل ويستانس وهي مب عنده


هييييييييييه والله

----------


## عتووقه

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ميثانو

اخليه من متتبعي اسبونج بوب 
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه

ادري مايخصه

----------


## زمن زايد

رايكم على نافوخي من فوق 

تسلمون عالمرور الجميل والمشاركه الحلوه

----------


## Om SoSo

هههههه بصراحه نقعت من الضحك يوم قريت قوم تسبحي ههههههههه حليلهن ها الي يقدرن عليه..

مممم مادري انا بالنسبه لتجربتي احس اني واااااايد مدلعتنه...يعني ينش الصبح كل شي جاهز من الشبريه للحمام الله يعزج واغراضه كلها تترياه...ومن يطلع من الغرفه يحصل كل شي جاهز من ريوق وكوفي وادويته وغرشة الماي بعد عشان مايدورها...حتى نعاله الله يعزج احطه عدال ثيابه...يرجع من الدوام المغرب مش بس انا مترتبه (مش لازم متعدله لان بتلوع جبدج من كثر ما اتبالغين وحتى هو بيمل) حتى عيالي مرتبين ونترياه واذا اتآخر ماشالله عندي العيايز الثنتين بناتي هن بروحهن يتصلن...والشي الثاني...خليته مش بس يحس باهتمامي خليته يحس باهتمام بناته واشكثر هو مهم لو تآخر عن البيت ويتصلن ويسمعنه كلام الحب والوله كله وانا برا السالفه برييييييييييييئه ما جني انا الي اقولهن وين بابا مب ما جنه اتآخر خخخخخخخ
[/COLOR]
والشي الثاني الي دوم احااااول قد ما اقدر اسويه ان يوم يرجع فاليل يكون البنات رقدن والبيت هادي لان خلااااص ع اخر اليوم يكون تعبان ومصدع وخاصه ان دوامه طويل...


والحرمه الذكيه الي تعرف ريلها شو نقطة ضعفه وتهتم فيها...بالنسبه لريلي نقطة ضعفه بناتنا..يعني لو فيوم طلعت من طوري ومديت ايدي ع بنتي او عليت صوتي عليها اشوف شرار من عينه بس مايتكلم جدام اليهال يشل بعمره ويطلع برا البيت...

الشي الي بعد مهم في نظريه وكنت من اشوي اتناقش فيه مع ربيعتيه ان اذا قال بروح مع ربعي مكان اقوله الله يحفظك روح واستانس وغير جو دومك مكروف فالدوام..واربيعتي ريلها ربيع ريلي ويوم يقولها بروح المكان الفلاني اتقوله لا وليش وشو يوديكم قام حتى ما يقولها او يقولها بالمسج وهم خالصين طالعين عالدرب بعكسي انا الي يكون عندي خبر من قبلها بيوم..وحليلها اتبعت طريقتي واول مره ريلها من الظهر يقولها تراني اليوم بسير المكان الفلاني واستااااانست ودقتلي اتقولي الحقي اتكلم بروحه لووووول حليلها...


ممممم هاي بالنسبه لتجربتي بس كل ريال يختلف عن الثاني في رياييل همهم بس عمرهم وما يهمهم عيالهم اهنيه السالفه اتكون مختلفه طبعا..

الله يهديهم جميع....موضوعج راااااااااااااائع

----------


## زمن زايد

سلاااااااااااااامي عليج غناتي ابدعتي ربي يحفظج له ويحفظ الكم بناتكم وتشوفونهم من الصالحات امين

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

ههههههههههههههههه قوم تسبحين

----------


## زمن زايد

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## خالتي قماشة

> مرحبتيييييييييييييييييين كبااااااااااار 
> 
> كلاااااااااامج عسل شرااااااااتج وفعلا يقدرها ويعزها ويعرف انها طالعه من القلب
> 
> تسلمييين ويسلم راسج
> 
> 
> الحياه تعاون ومشاركه وعندي نقطه بضيفها وااكد على تطبيقها وبتشوفون نتايجها
> 
> ...



حبيت ردج وايد!! 

الله يحفظج يارب ويديم بينكم المحبة

----------


## حزن القصيـد

اناااا داااشه عبالي الرمسه هني ما ادري ان نحن المقصووداات عشاان نعطيييج نصاايحناا  :Big Grin: 


بصراااحه الشي الللي بيخليييه يحطيييج بعيوونه ويشييلش شيييل من الأرض

ماعلييج غير تلبسييين النفنوووف الأخضر والأحمر والأسود وتلبسيين طااسه الذهب والمرتعشه والكواااش والحيووول وتسبحي بالعطوور والدخوون والعوود الغااوي ولاتنسيين الزعفراان مال اول اليدااات اللي يدهن فييه ورااا اذنيييج اسميييه غااوي وبعد رشي على شعرش من هالغرش مال الماي فييه العطر عسب كل نطه منج تنشم ذيييك الرييحه الخنييينه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واااي بطني كله منج ذبحتييني بقووم تسبحي لين ما تأثرت وعشت جوو اليدااات مال اول

----------


## زمن زايد

> حبيت ردج وايد!! 
> 
> الله يحفظج يارب ويديم بينكم المحبة


 
تسلمين غناتي ويسلم راسج

ربي يخليج ويبارك فيج

----------


## sns

وحدة تسأل احسن صابون للمواعين
يردون: تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش<<<<< خخخخخ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زمن زايد

للرفع

----------


## fay fay

بمجرد مايشوف اهتمامك فيه ومحاولتك انك تسبقينه لتنفيذ اي شي يمر مرور براسه هالشي بيخليه يتعود عليك ويفقدك لين غبتي

يعني تخيلي معاي 
الصبح قبل دوامه بتضبطين له فطوره سواء ياكله باليت او اذا متاخر بالسياره سفري او اياً كان نوع فطور زوجك حتى لو مجرد تمره وقهوه .. 
لو دخل يسبح ماتخلينه يطلع ملابسه بنفسسه لا انتي جهزيها وعطريها له يني مايلبسها الا معطره وحطي فيالك كل لوازمه مو بس الثياب .. يعني قلمه ساعته كبكاته شماغه وعقاله وكللللللللللل شي 

يالدوام مسج حلو بنص الصبح ينعش جوه بعد التعب 

يوم يرد من الدوام بجامته جاهزه وغداه جاهز وجو البيت البارد اللي يجيب العافيه .. البيت المعطر والنظيف اللي يفتح النفس

بعد الغدا سوالف وياه ( الخفيفه ) مب اللي تسد النفس

العصريه سوي لك برنامج حلو معاه او حتى مع عيالك بس مجرد ادمانه على جو العايله هذا يكفي

باليل نفس الامور من وجبه العشا وملابس لنوم واهتمامك بغرفتك الخ الخ الخ


اضيفي عليهم انسانه واعيه راقيه وتعجبه بتفكيرها وتشاركه في اموره وتتناقش معاه في امورهم بطريقه حلوه
انسانه تشاركه في هواياته .. كتب او افلام او مباريات او متابعه برامج اقتصاديه او اياً كان اللي يحب يمارسه او يتابعه شاااااااااااااركيه 


تخيلي..

بعد هذا كله اصبح الصبح

وقام زوجك من النوم
مالقى ابتسامتك
ولا اهتمامك فيه 
جا بيلبس للعمل .. مالقى ملابسه واغراضه
نزل للمطبخ يبي يفطر .. تفاجئ مافيه فطور  :Frown: 
طلع من البيت .. جات حزتة مسجك بس بدون المسج ،، بيكون يومه فارغ..

رجع متوقع بيلقى كل النعيم والترف في بيته واول انواع الترف وجهك الحبيب له .. بس للاسف حتى همسك ماسمعه ..

في كل تفاصيل يومه مالقاك او في جزء من اجزاء يومه مالقاك.. غصب بيفقدك 


ذكرتيني .. حتى باللقمه تعودت انا وهو نتقاسمها ،، مب اي لقمه عاد هههههههههههه بس المقصد عمومي

عموماً نتشارك فيها لدرجه ان لو غبت عن عينه يتصل بي طفشااان يتفدا اللي كانت تشاركه لقمته دوم 

مابي اشرح اكثر بس حتى في اهتمامي فيه من ناحيه احتياجاته الخاصه كملابس او مساج او او او كان يفقد هالاموووور واااايد ويعترف


فاختي من اول يوم من زواجك لين الابد زوجك بيتعود وبيفقد اللي عودتيه عليه

----------


## حياة القمر

[COLOR="Blue"]رجااااااااااااااااء حاااااااااااااار لقوم تسبحي ....!!!!!

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عجبتني والله .......يسلمو ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## أمون @

انتن كلمكن كله عسسسسسسل ................... وحلو ومفيد ,,, بعدني ماعرست بس أنا فاهمة عمري ماشالله 32 وبحاول أستوي مثلكن ...... 

بس كل شي بطيب بستوي ......... والله يهدي الجميع .... وكلة زين ترا السبوح والاهتمام .... المهم الوحدة تكون دائما هاذئة وصبورة جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


وشكرا علي الموضوع الروعة

----------


## luluq8

لوووول وايد عجبتني قووم تسبحيي
الرياييل اشكال و الوان
بس انا احس الكلمه الحلوه هل ايام تنشرى
يعني لما كل كلامج حلو اللو هلا وغلا يا بعد قلبي امر يالغالي 
لي شرالج شي عسانييي ما ابجيييك
لما يرد من الدوام الابتسامه شاقه الحلج و ترى البيت ما يسوى بدووونك (الاماكن كلها مشتاقه لك)

----------


## عسل ع قلبه

عجبتني قوم (تسبحي) هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مممممممممم ... أهم شي الفرفشة و الظحك و المسخرة و السوالف ....و عوديه يسمع ظحكتك فالبيت .... الرجل يحب المرأة اللي تظحكه

----------


## كبكيكه

*اهم شي في الحياة الزوجيه انج

























































تتسبحين و تتعطرين ،، وايد بيستانس علييج*

----------


## حلى دنياي

الله المستعان

----------


## (( عيون ))

من راييه تسمعين رمسته وما تزعلين ع اشياء تافه

والتغيير والتنويع وماعندي بعد زوود ع الخوات ماقصروا^^

----------


## أم نظارات

تصدقين أنا ماحدرت إلا عشان أعرف شو سالفة ((تسبحي)) بس صدق صدق ضحكتيني_عساج دوم مستانسه__بنسبه لموضوعج ماعرف شوأقولج لنه بعدني ماعرست_مالجه من شهر تقريبا _وحدي أقوله كلمتين حلوات أطرشن فمسج_ و إذا سولفنا لازم حد يكون موجود مادري صدفة ولا متعمدين!!

----------


## القلب 2009

بصراحة كملت اليوم من زواجنا 7 سنين

والحمدلله مو مجرد اطلع من البيت

حتى الغدا لو تاخرت او كنت اسوي شي
ما ياكل الا وانا موجودة

حتى خواته وعمتي تضايق

فديته 

لما اطلع اكثر من مرة يتصل

واذا هو طلع يكلمني اذا لقى فرصة

ولما يخلص يتم يسولف لين يدق هرن عند الباب

وعمتي تقول مابي البيت شو خخخخخخ

ريلي من النوع اللي يحب يسولف وما يسكت وخاصة معاي
الله يخليه لي

----------


## منال الشريف

حزب تسبحي هو مجموعة من العضوات ماعندهم الا حل واحد لجميع مشاكل المرأة
وهو تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
يعني وحدة تشتكي خيانة زوجها
يردون : تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
وحدة تشكي من بخل زوجها
يردون : تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
وحدة تسأل احسن صابون للمواعين
يردون: تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش<<<<< خخخخخ



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## غرافيا

> حبايبي الحلويييييين اللي ما نستغني من نصايحهم واشوارهم الزينه شخباركم عساكن بخير
> 
> 
> 
> رجااااااااااااااااء حاااااااااااااار لقوم تسبحي ....!!!!!
> 
> 
> حزب تسبحي هو مجموعة من العضوات ماعندهم الا حل واحد لجميع مشاكل المرأة
> وهو تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
> ...


والله ضحكتيني من الخاطر  :Smile:  يعني مب بس انا ملاحظه هاي الشي, انا مب فاهمه سالفه اتسبحي هذي, كأنج بس تتسبحين حق الريل وطول اليوم تامه بدون سبوح  :12 (69):

----------


## aashiqa

..........................
برجع لكم قريت 20 صفحة

----------


## سيدة نفسي33

انا من ايام الملجه دايما اعتبر علاقتي علاقة اخذ وعطا
يعني اذا بغيت شي لازم اعطيه شي بالمقابل
وريلي يحب الحرمه الذكيه مع انه ما يحب يحس باني اذكى عنه وانا طبعا ما احسسه بهالشي بس تيني اوقات ابين له اني فعلا ذكيه ووايد يعيبه هالشي والاحظ هالشي بعيونه
الريال يحب يحس ان هو طيب وزين ويحب يحس انج تقدرينه
وبس

----------


## تسونامي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> أنا بعدي عروس يديده ...لين الحين مماعشنا الحياة الزوجيه عدل بس بقولكم انا تميت مع ريلي بس اسبوعين وبداية هالأسبوع راح الدوام....بس قعد يذكرني كل يوم بأشياء يفتقدها ... بقولكم اياها ...
> 1- أنا وهو في الليل يعني نص الليل ناكل كيندر وبيبسي أدري مفجوعين بس ترى هالشي يديد عليه وانا عودته عليه والحين هو يفتقد هالقعده في الليل ...
> حتى انا عودت ريلي على الحلويا ت صار يحب الشكولا واذا يابله يبلي ويبدني على نفسه دددوم فد يته 
> 
> 2- أنا من النوع إللي يوم ارمس ارمس شرات اليهال وهو الحين يوم صار يرمسني يرمسني شرات يوم يرمس اليهال يعني باختصار ادلعي ...
>  شلون ؟؟يمكن علشان لسه ماعندكم عيال حقكم! بس مع الاطفال مافي دلال لوول
> 
> 3- عندي طريقه حلوه إذا اباه يحضني .. أقوله : fasten ur seat belt وهو يوم يسمعها ع طول يحضني بقووو لين ما يكسر عظامي ... يعني علميه اشياء يديده محد يعرف معناها غيركم انتوا الاثنين يعني حسسيه انه عندكم اسرار شرات اليهال ...
> ...



مشاء الله وموفقه الله يدوم المحبه بينكم

----------


## تسونامي

> اخليه من متتبعي اسبونج بوب 
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه
> 
> ادري مايخصه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عاد اسبونج بوب 
تهون هع

----------


## ام سلامة..

موضوع خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
وينهم قوم تسبحي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
حسبي الله على بليسج

----------


## القبيسيه2010

زوجك على ما اتعوديه اذا اتعودتي انكم دوم مع بعض سينما مطاعم مولات بيتم يفتقدج دوم وهذا عن تجربه والاحترام والكلام الحلو دوم .

----------


## ام شامه

قوم تسبحي !! موتيني من الضحك لوووووووول

مآ عندي فكره بعدني بنوته

㋡

----------


## همس المشأعر

قوم تسبحي >>>>ههههههههههههه

حلوه

مشكوره ع الطرح

----------


## ام سلامة..

لللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## فصودة

ما شاالله عليكم ... الله يكفيكم شر الحساد..... موضووع رووووعة

منكم نستفيد حبايبي توني بنكمل سنة ع زواجنا......

----------


## بربرينه

الكلمه الطيبه المعامله الحسنه لهتمام فيه بكل صغيره وكبيره ومع حركات الدلع طبعا هاي بهااااااااارل الحياه الزوجيه وخلج عمود حيااااااااااااته شرات العمود الفقري للأنسان وسويله كل شي يبيه بالبيت ودعيله بكل صلاتج بغيابه وحضوره وصونيه وبجي بتكوني حياته كلها من الساس لراس

----------


## بـنـوتـه

استغفر الله ...

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

نحنا ما خذين بعض عن حب
ومثل اي زوجين مرات نضارب بس مش 
على أسباب تافها

بصراحة كملت اليوم من زواجنا 9 سنين

والحمدلله و مجرد اطلع من البيت يضايق

حتى الغدا لو تاخرت او كنت اسوي شي
ما ياكل الا وانا موجودة

ومايعرف يقعد في البيت وأنا محد حتى 
لو خليت اليهال معاه

فديته 

لما اطلع اكثر من مرة يتصل

حتى يوم يكون في الدوام يتصل كل شوي

ولما يخلص يتم يسولف لين يدق هرن عند الباب

ريلي من النوع اللي يحب يسولف وما يسكت وخاصة معاي
الله يخليه لي
أحس أنه يحبني وأحبه شرات قبل الزواج وأكثر

----------


## خواطر الانثى

> حشا ما يسوئ علينا هالريل اللي ذأبحين عمارنا علشانهم وهم حدهم وزار وفانيله يوم يجابلونا 
> بصراحه أنا مول مااسويله سألفه بس ما دري
> ليش ما يستغنئ عني


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هيه و الله صدقج

----------


## زمن زايد

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااامة راسكم خواتي تشكرااااااااات عالمرور

----------


## ياقوته

هلا اختي

موضوع وااايد حلو وقيم والكل باذن الله راح يستفيد منه

شوفي مافي افضل من انج ادلعينه وتعاملينه جنه طفل

لان في مثل جديم 
الزوج على اما تعودينه والطفل على اما تربينه

فبصراحه تعودت دوم ادلعه واسوي له كل شي قبل لا يطلبه
من اقوم الصبح الين بالليل
والكلام الحلو دوم على لساني من يروح الدوام لين يرجع البيت 
( وحشتني ..افتقدتك ..حياتي عمري .....الخ)

وكل ها ياب نتيجه ولله الحمد

وصار زوجي ما يقدر يستغنى عني دقيقه ولله الحمد

وربي يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## زمن زايد

ربي لا يغير عليكم

----------


## زمن زايد

للرفع

----------


## زمن زايد

up
.
.
.
.up

----------


## عذراي22

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني تسبحي من الخاطر ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم موفي

هههههههههههههه... اكره الرياييل .... ليش نحن دايما اللي نفكر كيف نرضيهم واكبر دليل هالمواضيع اللي توصل لالف رد وهم ولا على بالهم ... بس الرياييل مب كلهم نفس الشي ... بس والله في وايد رياييل حريمهم ما يقصرون معاهم ومسوين لهم روتين يومي فنان بس هم ما يستاهلون عقب ما يكملون 30 سنة زواج يستخف ويروح يتزوج عليها .... ترى الريال يبي حرمة اتسوي له طاف ... بذكر لكم مثال حي وحدة ربيعة امي عافانا تلبس جلابية البيت ولا تلبس شي تحتها ودومها ريحتها طبخ ... طبعا ما عندها شغالة وهي تسوي كل شي وريلها لين الحين قاعد ولا تزوج عليها ... اما الثانية ريلها يرد من البيت يشوفها كاشخة ومتعدلة و ريحة الدخون والعطر تفوح منها و تفصخ له الجوتي وتحط ريله في ماي وملح وتفرك وتحط له الغداء و يرقد شوي و اتقعده العصر يحصل جلاس عصير البرتقال الفريش عدال راسه و الخ .... واتزوج عليها مرتين .... 

يعني انا اقول الوحدة ما تسبح واتم بخياسها وايد احسن لها وانا ضد فكرة تسبحي وتعطري و متعيه في الفراش هذا ولا شي ......  :12 (3):  :12 (3):

----------


## أم موفي

للرفع .....

----------


## Al 3aNiDa

> حزب تسبحي هو مجموعة من العضوات ماعندهم الا حل واحد لجميع مشاكل المرأة
> وهو تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
> يعني وحدة تشتكي خيانة زوجها
> يردون : تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
> وحدة تشكي من بخل زوجها 
> يردون : تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش
> وحدة تسأل احسن صابون للمواعين
> يردون: تسبحي وتعطري وونسيه بالفراش<<<<< خخخخخ
> 
> ...

----------


## hiba_003

> هههههههههههههه... اكره الرياييل .... ليش نحن دايما اللي نفكر كيف نرضيهم واكبر دليل هالمواضيع اللي توصل لالف رد وهم ولا على بالهم ... بس الرياييل مب كلهم نفس الشي ... بس والله في وايد رياييل حريمهم ما يقصرون معاهم ومسوين لهم روتين يومي فنان بس هم ما يستاهلون عقب ما يكملون 30 سنة زواج يستخف ويروح يتزوج عليها .... ترى الريال يبي حرمة اتسوي له طاف ... بذكر لكم مثال حي وحدة ربيعة امي عافانا تلبس جلابية البيت ولا تلبس شي تحتها ودومها ريحتها طبخ ... طبعا ما عندها شغالة وهي تسوي كل شي وريلها لين الحين قاعد ولا تزوج عليها ... اما الثانية ريلها يرد من البيت يشوفها كاشخة ومتعدلة و ريحة الدخون والعطر تفوح منها و تفصخ له الجوتي وتحط ريله في ماي وملح وتفرك وتحط له الغداء و يرقد شوي و اتقعده العصر يحصل جلاس عصير البرتقال الفريش عدال راسه و الخ .... واتزوج عليها مرتين .... 
> 
> يعني انا اقول الوحدة ما تسبح واتم بخياسها وايد احسن لها وانا ضد فكرة تسبحي وتعطري و متعيه في الفراش هذا ولا شي ......


صحيح كلامج أنا بعد سمعت فهالشي بعد

----------


## زمن زايد

> هههههههههههههه... اكره الرياييل .... ليش نحن دايما اللي نفكر كيف نرضيهم واكبر دليل هالمواضيع اللي توصل لالف رد وهم ولا على بالهم ... بس الرياييل مب كلهم نفس الشي ... بس والله في وايد رياييل حريمهم ما يقصرون معاهم ومسوين لهم روتين يومي فنان بس هم ما يستاهلون عقب ما يكملون 30 سنة زواج يستخف ويروح يتزوج عليها .... ترى الريال يبي حرمة اتسوي له طاف ... بذكر لكم مثال حي وحدة ربيعة امي عافانا تلبس جلابية البيت ولا تلبس شي تحتها ودومها ريحتها طبخ ... طبعا ما عندها شغالة وهي تسوي كل شي وريلها لين الحين قاعد ولا تزوج عليها ... اما الثانية ريلها يرد من البيت يشوفها كاشخة ومتعدلة و ريحة الدخون والعطر تفوح منها و تفصخ له الجوتي وتحط ريله في ماي وملح وتفرك وتحط له الغداء و يرقد شوي و اتقعده العصر يحصل جلاس عصير البرتقال الفريش عدال راسه و الخ .... واتزوج عليها مرتين .... 
> 
> يعني انا اقول الوحدة ما تسبح واتم بخياسها وايد احسن لها وانا ضد فكرة تسبحي وتعطري و متعيه في الفراش هذا ولا شي ......


 
مرحبابج الغلا نورتي 

انا معاج بس اللي اقصده في موضوعي المعامله الطيبه مب التذلل للزوج

الواجبات اللي تسوينها له وطريقة حوارج معاه واسلوبج في التعامل 

مب كل يوم نقدر نكشخ ونتعطر ونحط مكياج ونلبس ونترصص وافضي نفسي له 24 ساعه

وجودج افرحني دمتي بود غاليتي

----------


## أم ترفه

أنا من وجهة نظري على حسب الريال >>>> الحرمة لازم تتعامل وياه

والرياييل ما يشبهون بعض في الطبايع حد يعيبه شي واحد ثاني ما يعيبه هالشي

----------


## غلاا اللولو

الموضوووووووووووع رييييس خخخ قصدي عجيب


عندي كلام وايد وعندي كلاس

بروح الكلاس وانشالله لي رجعه

----------


## زمن زايد

للرفع

----------


## نور حياتي

تذكرت وحدة كانت تقول لي

الريال شرات طابع البريد تفلي عليه يلصق فيج


هههههههههههههههه اتمصخر والله بس تذكرت مثلها

----------


## ماحد شراتي

مب معرسه 

بس بخبرج بشي واحد على قولة المثل " ولدج على ما تربيه وريلج على ما تعوديه "

عوديه على شي يحبه واحرميه منه يوم .. هو بروحه بقولج شوفيج متغيره ^^

دمتي بود  :Smile:

----------


## عليونة

كوني مستمعه جيده..اسمعيه ولا تقاطعينه يوم يفضفضلج
مب ايي يشكي من الغلا ولا راتبه مقطوع..تقولين هااااا يعني مابتييبلي الشغله الفلانيه
لا خليه يفضفض لين يخلص عقب يودي ايده وقوليله حبيبي ماعليه اهم شي انا بخير وعافيه والفلوس وسخ دنيا تروح وتيي
بيرد مثلا اخاف اقصر عليج ..قوليله انا وياك فالحلوة والمرة مب فلوس بتسوي مشاكل امبينا وجودك وطلتك علي بالدنيا واللي فيها
حسسيه بالدعم ويوم بتيه الفلوس بيغرقج هدايا وغيره
.
.
انا في واحد من الاهل هو اصغر عني ب4شهور..دومه يشكيلي..وانا بصراحه اشوفه اخوي وهو بعد
وكان يحب وحده وخونت فيه..ومستعيل عالزواج والوظيفه..ويبا الفلوس وكله حاطه فوق راسه
دوم اسمعه للاخر وعقب اهديه بكلمتين<<دوم يقولي انتي تنحطين عالجرح يبرى
ودوم يقولي انتي مثل الحبه المسكن<<<خخخخ
فالاخر الحبيب من طلع الفحص الطبي سلبي مع خطيبي وفسخنا الخطبه سيده تقدملي
بس قلت لخالتي (امه) انه اصغر عني واشوفه مثل اخوي الصغير<<وللحين يباني بس بطلت ادش عنده <<عرفت قصده مب شريف ههههههه يعني نظرته لي اختلفت

----------


## سوارة

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## هادية الطبع

تنشين بالابتسامه والكلام الحلو وترقدين بالابتسامه والكلام الحلو
تودعينه بالابتسامه وتستقبيلنه بالابتسامه 
لا تشكين منه ومن اهله خلج فرفوشه 
يوم بيكون برع بين فتره وفتره طرشيله مسجات مره
احبك ومره اشتقت لك ومره البيت بدونك ما يسوى ومره اموت فيك ومره فديتك 
ومره ولهت عليك ومره ليتني مكان ربعك ومره ياليتني سيارتك في كل مكان معاك خخخخ

ابتعدي عن العتاب والطلبات يوم بيكون برع وابتعدى عن الاوامر مثل ارجع البيت اتأخرت وايد او 
ربعك خذوك عني ومن هالكلام 


بس يا ترى هل الرياييل يفكرون مثلكم كيف يرضون حريمهم وشو عليهم تجاه حريمهم ؟!

----------


## أم عزه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زمن زايد

> تذكرت وحدة كانت تقول لي
> 
> الريال شرات طابع البريد تفلي عليه يلصق فيج
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههه اتمصخر والله بس تذكرت مثلها


هههههههه والله انها ما جذبت

----------


## زمن زايد

> مب معرسه 
> 
> بس بخبرج بشي واحد على قولة المثل " ولدج على ما تربيه وريلج على ما تعوديه "
> 
> عوديه على شي يحبه واحرميه منه يوم .. هو بروحه بقولج شوفيج متغيره ^^
> 
> دمتي بود


ربي يرزقج الزوج الصالح يارب

مثل صحيح الغلا ومجرب

----------


## زمن زايد

> كوني مستمعه جيده..اسمعيه ولا تقاطعينه يوم يفضفضلج
> مب ايي يشكي من الغلا ولا راتبه مقطوع..تقولين هااااا يعني مابتييبلي الشغله الفلانيه
> لا خليه يفضفض لين يخلص عقب يودي ايده وقوليله حبيبي ماعليه اهم شي انا بخير وعافيه والفلوس وسخ دنيا تروح وتيي
> بيرد مثلا اخاف اقصر عليج ..قوليله انا وياك فالحلوة والمرة مب فلوس بتسوي مشاكل امبينا وجودك وطلتك علي بالدنيا واللي فيها
> حسسيه بالدعم ويوم بتيه الفلوس بيغرقج هدايا وغيره
> .
> .
> انا في واحد من الاهل هو اصغر عني ب4شهور..دومه يشكيلي..وانا بصراحه اشوفه اخوي وهو بعد
> وكان يحب وحده وخونت فيه..ومستعيل عالزواج والوظيفه..ويبا الفلوس وكله حاطه فوق راسه
> ...



نصيحتج حلوه وهذا المفروض اللي كل زوجه تتبعه ويا بعلها والعكس صحيح

ربي يوفقج وياه ويكون لج ونعم الزوج

----------


## زمن زايد

> تنشين بالابتسامه والكلام الحلو وترقدين بالابتسامه والكلام الحلو
> تودعينه بالابتسامه وتستقبيلنه بالابتسامه 
> لا تشكين منه ومن اهله خلج فرفوشه 
> يوم بيكون برع بين فتره وفتره طرشيله مسجات مره
> احبك ومره اشتقت لك ومره البيت بدونك ما يسوى ومره اموت فيك ومره فديتك 
> ومره ولهت عليك ومره ليتني مكان ربعك ومره ياليتني سيارتك في كل مكان معاك خخخخ
> 
> ابتعدي عن العتاب والطلبات يوم بيكون برع وابتعدى عن الاوامر مثل ارجع البيت اتأخرت وايد او 
> ربعك خذوك عني ومن هالكلام 
> ...



سلامي عليج هادية الطبع <<< اسم على مسمى

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## مـــــريم

> هههه
> يعني انا اقول الوحدة ما تسبح واتم بخياسها وايد احسن لها وانا ضد فكرة تسبحي وتعطري و متعيه في الفراش هذا ولا شي ......


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## زمن زايد

ربي يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## زمن زايد

للرفع

----------


## عليا القمر23

ههههههههههههههه

ماحبيت الا كلمه قروب تسبحي 

والله انج فنانه  :Smile:

----------


## تووتانة

للرفع لعيووووووووونكم

ملقوووفة ^. __^

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

تسالون

كيف نعاملهم من يقوم الصبح لين فالليل


يهل ترى هالريال اللي شاغل حياتكم

كيف يعاملكمن من الصبح لين الليل؟



ليش الحرمه تتعب للريال

والريال مايسوي شي ؟


ملينا من سالفه

سوي للريال اللي يرظيه


مليت من سالفه

المراه تقوم بدور كل شي

لو هو فوق تعبها

وبالاخير نص الرياييل 


مايقدرون 




..



وايد الاحظ مواظيع


ريلها طاقها طق

وبعد تدور رظاه ؟


ريلها يرقد ويى بنات 


تسامحه وتشفع له مره ومرتين 

عشان تحافظ ع بيتها وماتخبر حد




تعبنا  :Frown: 



اسفه لو ظهرت برع الموضوع اسفه

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بعلق شوي





> كوني مستمعه جيده..اسمعيه ولا تقاطعينه يوم يفضفضلج


اغلب الرياييل يسمعوكم لما تظيجون ؟
عشان تسمعون لهم




> مب ايي يشكي من الغلا ولا راتبه مقطوع..تقولين هااااا يعني مابتييبلي الشغله الفلانيه





> لا خليه يفضفض لين يخلص عقب يودي ايده وقوليله حبيبي ماعليه اهم شي انا بخير وعافيه والفلوس وسخ دنيا تروح وتيي


يا هل ترى الريال بيود ايد حرمته لو ظاجت وبيقولها حبيبي ماعليه اهم شي انج بخير وعافيه والفلوس وصخ دنيا :Frown: 





> بيرد مثلا اخاف اقصر عليج ..قوليله انا وياك فالحلوة والمرة مب فلوس بتسوي مشاكل امبينا وجودك وطلتك علي بالدنيا واللي فيها


ياهل ترى لو الحرمه قصرت بحق ريلها في منهم يشفعون هالشي؟؟؟ وبيقولها وجودج بالدنيا يكفي




> حسسيه بالدعم ويوم بتيه الفلوس بيغرقج هدايا وغيره


.

ياهل ترى الرياييل لو دعمتيهم منو يطلع الغلطان بالدعمه اذا البيمه مب مأمنه  :Frown: 




وبالاخير راظوهم بكل شي بكل شي
اولها اجر
ثانيها شو بتسوون
ماعندكم غيره


ومافي زواج 2 ولا 3 ولا رابع



والا معقوله كل اللي عرسو على حريمهم حريمهم مب معابلين فيه؟
الا اعرف وايد ناس تزوجو ع حريمهم ع الفاظي

الحريم يحطون الريايييل فوق راسهم 
يجازونهم بالزواج الثاني والثالث والرابع
ويوم تسال
يقول الشرع حلل اربع 
وهو درب المسيد مايدله




الله كريم 
من كثر المشاكل
اللي اقراها
احس الرياييل مايستاهلون 
شي


منو يستاهل بس

----------


## جرح وحداوي

^____^

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

